# Can I compress JPEG with IrfanView?



## Fractalogic (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey all!

Is it possible to compress JPEG pictures with a tool like IrfanView? The resolution is 4752 by 3168 pixels. The file sizes are about 4.3 MB. I would like to keep the resolution as high as possible but get the file size down to about 700 KB.

Do you know any other tool I could use?

I did try using Image Resizer (ImageResizerPowertoySetup.exe) as suggested in another thread on this forum, but it doesn't work on Windows Vista.



> The powertoys require Windows XP or a service pack. They will not function on a version of Windows earlier or later than Windows XP.


I get that error message when I try to run it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fractalogic (Jul 4, 2010)

Just to clarify, I need to compress about 50 JPEG files, not just one single file. There is a quality option on the Save as dialog when saving a file in IrfanView. If I set the quality slider to 30% I get good results. But how do I do this for all the JPEG files in a given folder?


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Fractalogic said:


> But how do I do this for all the JPEG files in a given folder?


Use batch conversion. Sorry I don't have Irfan setup yet on this new computer I built, but it should be easy to find under the file dropdown menu.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

In Irfanview ... File > Batch Conversion/Rename ...
*Always* convert to a different (new) folder and keep the originals as is.
But I don't think you want to use 30% Compression.

Basically, If you cut the number of pixels in half using resize .. (2286 x 1584)
Image > Resize/Resample ... You cut the file size to ~~ 1/4 without Compressing.

It all depends on what you want the downsized pictures for .. Which is _ _ _ _ ????


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

4572 pixels will print a 15.24 inch wide picture at 300 DPI ... About the best quality print you can get.
Try to avoid saving as a jpeg .. opening .. editing and re-saving.
This turns the picture into a rumor of the original even with the jpg compression at 100%.
Hopefully, You only want edit and re-save as a jpg Once.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

See the big squares with 64 small Squares (8x8 pixels) in them ???
They'll get more pronounced (less resolution) as the quality of jpg compression is reduced.


----------



## Peano (Feb 11, 2006)

Set the file size you want (700 K) in this window of the save options (the quality setting on the slider above won't have any effect when this option is ticked):










Also, saving a jpeg two or three times won't make any noticeable change in quality. You'd have to save it many, many times to damage image quality. By the way, resolution (ppi) isn't relevant unless you're printing.


----------



## chookster (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi, I prefer Fastone viewer, its free and in my opinion much more user friendly than irfanview. I resize pics quite often with it and its so easy


----------



## Peano (Feb 11, 2006)

chookster said:


> Hi, I prefer Fastone viewer, its free and in my opinion much more user friendly than irfanview. I resize pics quite often with it and its so easy


What you show there is how to resize the image (pixel dimensions). The OP doesn't want to change the dimensions. He wants to make the file size smaller on the disk.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

> Is it possible to compress JPEG pictures with a tool like IrfanView?


Yes


> Do you know any other tool I could use?


They all work about the same, the tools/numbers may be different but the end result is the same.



> The resolution is 4752 by 3168 pixels. The file sizes are about 4.3 MB.
> I would like to keep the resolution as high as possible but get the file size down to about 700 KB.


Resolution is the total pixel size and the amount of distortion caused by compression.
High as possible may not be very high .. It all depends on the final Print or Viewing purpose.
If Saving .. You want to keep the original in case you change you mind or get a different print, viewing or editing purpose.

If Fractalogic wants 4x6 or maybe a 5x7 print … 700Kb and a high *print* resolution is possible.
We need more input from Fractalogic ... *What For ???*


----------



## chookster (Sep 19, 2010)

Peano said:


> What you show there is how to resize the image (pixel dimensions). The OP doesn't want to change the dimensions. He wants to make the file size smaller on the disk.


Woops, sorry


----------

